

Should I use a front-end frameworklike Bootstrap? - KurtElster
http://ethercycle.com/blog/index.php?entry=315

======
cgrusden
I am a software developer and I do not have a design-bone in my body.
Everything I try to "design", looks worse than Craigslist. Bootstrap, for me,
gives me just enough structure when building Version 1 of a web-application to
make it look good and not paint myself into a corner. It works for me, best
thing I could say is, use it on 3 projects and then make your decision

